

Irish ISP Eircom Agrees to Disconnect Internet Users After Three Copyright Violations - mdasen
http://arstechnica.com/telecom/news/2009/01/irish-isp-agrees-to-disconnect-repeat-p2p-users.ars

======
tjpick
Similar issues but probably worse in NZ. <http://creativefreedom.org.nz/>

"news that National say they plan to go ahead with the Guilt Upon Accusation
law Section 92A that results in punishment before a trial and before any
evidence has been held up to court scrutiny"

edit: I submitted here too <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=457472>

